# Impulse purchase of WF Bile Trolls.Now the questions...



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Just made a twitch click on some buy it now Warhammer Forge Bile Trolls on EBay, which not having the army book for WoC yet might have been a dumb move.

So now I have some questions.

Use as Chaos Trolls: Are they in the normal WoC book? Are they worth using if they are in the book?
Probably quite a few questions I have not even thought of too.


Use as Bile Trolls: Where are the rules? lol.[Never mind, found them.]


All told if they are pretty useless at least I have some cool unit fillers I suppose.


----------



## loki619 (Mar 28, 2013)

i like running trolls on a flank as there vomit attacks ruin knights and heavy armored stuff at a cheap price, there also core if throgg is taken as a hq. yes i would say good impulse purchase


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Cheers Loki,
gives me some ideas for their use. Army book turns up tomorrow so I'll have a better idea then.


----------

